# Monster Scenes Frankenstein



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

The parade of kits continues with the Moebius Models re-pop of the Aurora Monster Scenes Frankenstein.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Eew, what a dog of a kit. The pose is stiff as a board, and the face only vaguely resembles Dr. F's creature. Why bother rereleasing this design when there are much better ones, like the original Aurora Frankenstein's Monster kit with him on the gravestone base. That one at least looked a bit like Boris Karloff. This one looks like they left Glenn Strange out in the sun and he melted. Two thumbs down...


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Excellent job on a somewhat limiting kit.
You really brought out the detail on the face.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

It was re-released with the other Monster scene models at the time Plus it has sentimental value to some of us. I think the paintjob on this is great- really detailed out the face. Not the best sculpt of the Monster but the build and execution of this model are what matters - well done!!!!!


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Of course, I was only commenting on the kit itself. The OP's build-up is excellent, given what he had to work with.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

True! Plus the other leg option really makes Franky look "STIFF"


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks for the kind words everyone!


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Another great paint job! I remember passing on this kit because it and the rest of the line kind of scared me when they came out (hey, I was young). I saw the display and the box artwork at a Federal's in Michigan and decided the glow box monster would be a better buy for my $2. Not to mention the obvious size of the models.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks djmadden99! I remember having this kit as a kid back in the day along with a couple of the other MS kits.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Owen E Oulton said:


> Eew, what a dog of a kit. The pose is stiff as a board, and the face only vaguely resembles Dr. F's creature. Why bother rereleasing this design when there are much better ones, like the original Aurora Frankenstein's Monster kit with him on the gravestone base. That one at least looked a bit like Boris Karloff. This one looks like they left Glenn Strange out in the sun and he melted. Two thumbs down...


I, on the other hand, think its a great kit and you have done a wonderful job to show how much detail can be crammed into a 1/13 scale figure! Bravo, my good man!!! Looks fantastic!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I too think its a great kit for its day, and its a great job! :thumbsup:*


----------



## Zeus (Aug 2, 2008)

Great looking paint! Static pose aside, this was always one of my favorite kits. Seems this repop was pretty damn popular as they seem harder to find than the other MS Re-releases. Sentimental value for me as well. I remember when I was a young lad, my grandfather having this kit (holding the victim) built and displayed in his basement. Along with the Aurora Wolfman. I could never keep my eyes off those kits when I went over for the weekends. Many, many years later, I built it and displayed it the same way he did as a nod to him.


----------

